# Natural Edge Cherry Bowl



## louisbry (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a natural edge cherry bowl that I just finished. It measures 9.5 inch by 5.5 inch and is finished with wipe on poly. Comments are welcome.


----------



## MDWine (Aug 4, 2009)

A very nice piece, Louis!
I really love the NE bowls, you pulled this one off in fine form!

congrats


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW that bowl is stunning and your photos are out of this world.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 4, 2009)

Beautiful.  Your pictures are so good I spent more time looking at the details then the overall picture!


----------



## mickr (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW superb bowl..excellent craftpersonship ..grand photography...great form...


----------



## broitblat (Aug 4, 2009)

Really nice.  You have some great figure in the wood and you've done an outstanding job with form and finish to really show it off.

  -Barry


----------



## Fred (Aug 4, 2009)

Excellent work.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 4, 2009)

That looks like a great turned treasure.:good:


----------



## wizical (Aug 5, 2009)

how many coats of poly did you use???? and what grit sandpaper did you use in between coats...it looks great


----------



## louisbry (Aug 5, 2009)

wizical said:


> how many coats of poly did you use???? and what grit sandpaper did you use in between coats...it looks great


 
Thanks, I used 5 coats and sanded with 600 grit between every other coat.


----------



## wizical (Aug 6, 2009)

how do you apply the WOP, i really like using this stuff, but im still learning the technique on how to apply it....any tips??


----------



## louisbry (Aug 6, 2009)

wizical said:


> how do you apply the WOP, i really like using this stuff, but im still learning the technique on how to apply it....any tips??


 
I don't have much to advise on WOP.  I just fold up a fresh paper towel and pour on a generous amount and wipe on with long and continuous strokes, stopping before the WOP begins to set up.   I have only  used it several times so I am also still learning.


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 6, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bowl! You did a fantastic job. I love the NE bowls and that one is a definite keeper!


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent job.  That bowl is extremely nice.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 6, 2009)

ooh!
Thats purdy.


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 8, 2009)

awesome bowl louis!


----------



## markgum (Aug 8, 2009)

you did good.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 8, 2009)

That is sweet!


----------



## VisExp (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice work Louis.  I love the shape of the bowl.


----------



## savi2 (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful bowl, Louis.  I love NE bowls and you did an outstanding job on this one.


----------



## CharlestonPenWorks (Aug 16, 2009)

That bowl is drop-dead gorgeous.  That natural edge is wonderful.  Great job!!
DJ


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 17, 2009)

That is a very beautiful Louis.  The finish makes the grain pop.  Your pictures are great.


----------

